# Help! Uterine infection in 14 week old pup



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

I have a 14 week old GS pup and a week ago I noticed a greenish/yellowish discharge from her girl parts. A few days later it got way worse (larger amounts of discharge). I took her to the vet and while at the vet her discharge was literally dripping down my pants (sorry for being graphic) and the vet said that it is clearly not normal and thought it was a uterine infection. Because she is eating, drinking, playing, etc like normal, he wanted to try and treat it with antibiotics to see if that helps, but he said an emergency spay may be necessary. We are not planning on breeding so spaying her is not a problem. Tonight, her discharge was a pinkish color. She is on day 3 of antibiotics and they gave her a shot of antibiotics at the vet as well. Is the change in the color of the discharge reason to take her to the emergency vet? And has this happened to anyone else?? I feel she is way too young to have these types of problems. Thank you for any advice.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

Basically she has a UTI and you can treat it like you would a human UTI.

Vitamin C and cranberry extract is very good for clearing this in a natural way. Also get the dog to drink extra fluids by mixing chicken stock with the water

Goldenseal tea(cold) is also good to flush the bladder.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

If its a uterine infection it's a Pyometra. Not the same as a UTI. Did you check her urine?

How is she acting? What's her temp? How is her appetite. 

14 weeks is very early to get a Pyo. If that is what she actually has, spay her. Now. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If you have any concerns, at least call your vet and ask him. There should be someone on call. The pink, to me, would indicate blood.

gsdsar is right. A uterine infection is not a UTI and can be very serious.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

14 weeks old would sound more like a bladder or urinary tract infection.

If it's not better then get to ANOTHER vet, they are not all the same and some vets just don't know what others do.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes, the vet was very clear that it was not a UTI or even vaginitis due to the large amount of discharge. His justification for trying antibiotics first is to try and rid the pup of infection before spaying her since her eating and drinking and playing, etc is still normal. I am just worried that she may be going into heat prematurely. I will give the 24-hour vet a call.


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Definitely not a UTI. Listen to your vet and if he says Pyometra, have her spayed ASAP. I think you are doing everything right and keep listening to your instincts. It won't hurt to call the E-Vet.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with calling the vet or e vet.

Please don't take the advice of giving over the counter concoctions, a vet is your best source right now since they have been treating and know what's going on.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yeah, I am not planning on giving her OTC meds. She is already taking 2 prescribed medications. So far, she is proving to be a high maintenance (health wise) dog. I just hope this is resolved soon.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

I am wondering if there is any way she could be going into heat at this age? I just need to know if I need to take precautions for potential male dogs, wolves and coyotes. Where we live, our yard backs up to mountains.. So the potential of a wild dog jumping our back fence is high..


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Did you call the e-vet? The pinkish discharge is very worrisome, especially if the vet was talking about an emergency spay (for pyrometra). 

And don't let her out alone in your backyard right now.


----------



## track1636 (Jan 27, 2013)

I did call the emergency vet, and she basically agreed with my vet and said if her behavior/demeanor changes to bring her in. Otherwise, just keep on with the antibiotics. She is acting perfectly fine, so I feel silly freaking out about it. I will just keep a very close eye on her and call my normal vet tomorrow and see what he recommends.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

track1636 said:


> I did call the emergency vet, and she basically agreed with my vet and said if her behavior/demeanor changes to bring her in. Otherwise, just keep on with the antibiotics. She is acting perfectly fine, so I feel silly freaking out about it. I will just keep a very close eye on her and call my normal vet tomorrow and see what he recommends.


Don't ever feel silly about calling the vet in situations like these. You did the right thing!


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Here is an article on Pyometra: Pyometra

If it was me I would take her temperature to make sure it was normal and keep an eye on it. Good luck with getting it cleared up.

Michaela


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

At 14 weeks they won't go into heat. But if you live in wolf and coyote territory that would not be the only danger for her. Never leave her far from you and/or out of your sight.


----------

